# Cinema in Wales is told to shut after owner refuses to ask customers for Covid passes



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

_A cinema in Wales has been ordered to close after its owner refused to ask customers to show their NHS Covid pass.  

Cinema & Co in Swansea announced on Tuesday it would not enforce the rules which came in this week, extending the Covid pass scheme in Wales to cover cinemas, theatres and concert halls.

Visitors are legally required to show an NHS Covid pass to enter the venues.  

The Welsh Government claimed that the scheme played a key role in keeping people safe from the virus.

But owner Anna Redfern said on Facebook the rules were 'unfair and killing the entertainment industry' and vowed to 'take a stand' against the new 'discriminatory and unlawful' measures.  

Last night, notices had been pinned to the shutters of the cinema after it had closed for the day.

The notices said the venue had been closed due to the requirement to 'minimise the risk of exposure to coronavirus on premises'. 

However, today, the cinema was open and operating again in defiance of the rules, prompting the council to say that it was 'considering further steps'.

They said the venue could be closed for a maximum of 28 days.  

Speaking yesterday after her cinema was ordered to close, Ms Redfern said: 'I'm clearly distraught.

'I'm absolutely overwhelmed by the offers of help and support locally, nationally and even internationally. 'I have no further comment to make, but I will not be bullied.'

A spokesman for Swansea Council said: 'The Council has recently issued the owners of Cinema & Co with a legal notice requiring them to close for a maximum of 28 days. 

'This was issued due to the absence of any measures to protect the public against Covid 19. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...owner-REFUSES-ask-customers-Covid-passes.html_


----------



## Verisure (Nov 20, 2021)

No messing about in Wales, then. But let's be clear ... claiming "_the rules were 'unfair and killing the entertainment industry'_ just won't do. Belmarsh for her!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

Verisure said:


> No messing about in Wales, then. But let's be clear ... claiming "_the rules were 'unfair and killing the entertainment industry'_ just won't do. Belmarsh for her!


lol, so why does a welsh woman have to go to an English prison?.. hasn't she suffered enough?


----------



## Verisure (Nov 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> lol, so why does a welsh woman have to go to an English prison?.. hasn't she suffered enough?


Too funny!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 20, 2021)

What did Ms. Redfern think would happen once officials discovered she wasn't following the mandate? Did she expect to just get a fine or a slap on the wrist? She's blessed that she has received support along with offers to help.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 20, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> What did Ms. Redfern think would happen once officials discovered she wasn't following the mandate? Did she expect to just get a fine or a slap on the wrist? She's blessed that she has received support along with offers to help.


She thought she'd become famous like Rosa Parks. She was mistaken I'm sure. Over here when someone is diagnosed with COVID  the standard question by the authorities is "Do you have any idea how/where you might have got it"? It only takes one to say,* "I might have been infected at Redfern's Cinema".*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 20, 2021)

Verisure said:


> She thought she'd become famous like Rosa Parks. She was mistaken I'm sure. Over here when someone is diagnosed with COVID  the standard question by the authorities is "Do you have any idea how/where you might have got it"? It only takes one to say,* "I might have been infected at Redfern's Cinema".*


That's true Verisure. And if that happened, it's possible she could be sued.


----------



## Verisure (Nov 20, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> That's true Verisure. And if that happened, it's possible she could be sued.


Yes, and it's unfair that *being sued* is the worst that could happen to her. Now .... if she had a conscience (which she clearly does not) then she'd have to live with being responsible for someone's death the rest of her life.


----------

